# Simplicity H1528E v. Ariens Delux28+



## ReD-BaRoN (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm in a pinch and don't have a lot of time to research. Currently deciding between these two. Any thoughts suggestions, recommendations on the differences?

Definitely looking for 9HP+ and 28"+ clearing, so if you have another option in this price range, would be interested in hearing about it.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Have you looked at a TORO lately?????????????????


----------



## ReD-BaRoN (Feb 4, 2015)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> Have you looked at a TORO lately?????????????????


I have not looked at the Toro's yet, is there a particular model you would put in this range? My budget is $1k.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ReD-BaRoN said:


> I have not looked at the Toro's yet, is there a particular model you would put in this range? My budget is $1k.


8-26 size I do not know the model numbers off the top of my head. I think they are 900-1000 buckaroos.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Simplicity H1528E 's usually go for more than your 1 grand budget so if you've got one nailed down at that price congrats. Between the 2 it's not easy. More power with the Simplicity and also if you like trigger steering go to the Simplicity. The Simplicity also has gear drive tranny vs the friction disc for the Ariens. However the Ariens does not use electric chute and deflector motors and the Simplicity does. I think there is someone on the forum that is having troubles with his Simplicity electric deflector. So the Ariens chute and deflector controls will be way more reliable in the long run. Not sure which I would go with. I like more power and B & S power even more. Ariens is tank like and built to go the long haul. Hope I haven't confused you even more.


----------



## ReD-BaRoN (Feb 4, 2015)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> 8-26 size I do not know the model numbers off the top of my head. I think they are 900-1000 buckaroos.


I did just find a 826 locally, which is the only blower I can find in this size range. Might have to grab it.


----------



## ReD-BaRoN (Feb 4, 2015)

Zavie said:


> Simplicity H1528E 's usually go for more than your 1 grand budget so if you've got one nailed down at that price congrats. Between the 2 it's not easy. More power with the Simplicity and also if you like trigger steering go to the Simplicity. The Simplicity also has gear drive tranny vs the friction disc for the Ariens. However the Ariens does not use electric chute and deflector motors and the Simplicity does. I think there is someone on the forum that is having troubles with his Simplicity electric deflector. So the Ariens chute and deflector controls will be way more reliable in the long run. Not sure which I would go with. I like more power and B & S power even more. Ariens is tank like and built to go the long haul. Hope I haven't confused you even more.


Thank you for this feedback. I haven't been able to find a price on the Simplicity so appreciate the heads up. I'm likely gonna go with the Deluxe 28 (non-plus, the + model is all out for the season I'm told), but may have to grab the Toro 826 if no Deluxes come in soon. Need to keep the wife happy with something.


----------

